# Stuffed Chicken Breasts - A celebration of goat cheese!



## crono760 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, it's probably no secret, but here's what I did tonight for dinner.  It's a chicken breast (boneless) dish with a few sides:

preheat oven to 380F (or wherever you normally cook chicken.  380F is it for me)

Stuff the chicken breast with goat cheese and roasted red peppers.  Place it into a baking pan.

Put some olive oil (spanish EVOO is best), some balsamic vinegar (I used a fig balsamic, so I imagine it was flavoured), some salt and pepper, and some crushed garlic into a small bowl, mix it up, and spread it over the chicken.
I used a brush to do this.

Bake it (it took about 30 minutes to cook on my oven).

Appetizer: Fry some thin, round slices of French Baguette in spanish EVOO.  Put a small piece of goat cheese on top.  Drizzle with balsamic.

Side: Pasta salad made with a bit of goat cheese and Kraft Balsamic Dressing (I don't really know how to make a good pasta salad dressing)

It is so good!

Mike


----------



## Constance (Mar 14, 2008)

The chicken sounds great!

I always use Good Seasons Italian Dressing for pasta salad. Use more than you think you need, as the pasta really soaks it up.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't know what it is, but, I never liked stuffed chicken breast.

I gave it another try a few weeks ago at a danish restaurant. I tried so hard to have an open mind, but I just did not like it. Something about the idea of it being "stuffed" with something, even if I eat what it is suffed with.


----------



## Marko (Mar 15, 2008)

Too bad.  Here's one of mine and how to do it I just posted on my blog:

Livingston Cooks


----------



## Bilby (Mar 15, 2008)

It must be nice to work in a building such as Eaton Hall, Marko.  Certainly looks wonderful.


----------



## crono760 (Mar 15, 2008)

Well Marko, I must admit: seeing your blog two days ago is what spawned my idea for my stuffed chicken in the first place.  I used your goat cheese idea, but I've always been a huge fan of roasted peppers


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 16, 2008)

crono760 said:


> Well, it's probably no secret, but here's what I did tonight for dinner. It's a chicken breast (boneless) dish with a few sides:
> 
> preheat oven to 380F (or wherever you normally cook chicken. 380F is it for me)
> 
> ...


 
I saw your post yesterday and couldn't stop thinking about those chicken breasts. I stuffed two boneless skinless breasts with roasted red pepper and goat cheese, but sauteed them in a pan first and finished them in the oven. Accompanied with a field green salad, it was absolutely Devine!

Thanks for the idea.  It will always be in my arsenal.   I'll kill for Roasted Red Peppers.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't get me started!  This sounds great.  I may have to mention it to my Chef, for a special a couple weeks from now.  Goat cheese, roast red bells, sauteed onions or shallots, some fresh thyme and rosemary, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 25, 2008)

do you have to use goat cheese or will any type of cheese work. Like guda cheese or povalone or swiss?


----------



## crono760 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd  imagine that anything you'd like would work, but I prefer to use a stronger flavoured cheese, so no provolone...

Mike


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 25, 2008)

Marko said:


> Too bad.  Here's one of mine and how to do it I just posted on my blog:
> 
> Livingston Cooks



Love the website!!  
Wow, that scallop with corn relish looks fantastic!!!


----------

